# There's a small hotel



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

After much thought I decided to build my small hotel, as per my previous post. Since we were headed for Maui I precut the walls out of 0.125 styrene and brought them to the island, where I cut out all the 19 window openings and two doors, using the drill hole, cut diagonally to each corner, score, and snap method, which is very tedious if you don't have power tools. I then started to frame the windows, but soon ran out of suitable styrene strip because I never expected to get this far along with my project (the weather was not the best, so I worked on the hotel every day). Now trying to find anything in Hawaii can be problematic. Yes, you can buy MEK and even Weld-On 16 (it's used in sign construction. And while we have Loews, Home Depot, Walmart and Costco, there are no serious hobby shops on Maui and perhaps not even in Honolulu. So I called Evergreen plastics direct, but they didn't seem up to speed on how to ship me stuf--without it costing the proverbial arm and a leg. Calling Caboose Hobbies in Denver solved my problem as the guys there understood the US Postal Service Flat Rate box system (anything that fits in the box ships for one low price--$13.95) and arranged to send my styrene strip by this method. And it takes only three days or so.

Anyway, here's what I've accomplished so far. Yeah, the walls look kinda basic--like "Woodshop 101"-- but once all the windows openinga are framed, the windows themselves built and installed, and the wainscoat trim that protects the lower walls is added, she'll look pretty good. Also, there's a neat overhanging roof made of "tin" that runs around the front and side wall to protect the hotel guests who choose to sit outside on the wooden deck. The roof is shingled, although I haven't decided what style to use (asphalt, shake, etc).

As I wrote in an earlier post, the article about the Star Hotel appeared in the August 1979 issue of Model Railroader, if you care to take a look.

Waiting on parts. Stay tuned. Check out the photos.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't figure out how to attack the rest of the photos so...


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I still haven't figured out how to get the other images in my post, so my apologies. When I click on "insert images," the photos do not appear on the menu, although they are shown in "my image gallery." I had to insert them one by one in separate posts. And yes, I know that I wrote that I didn't know how to "attack" my photos. I meant, "attach." I am a lousy typist.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe; 

This may help. Once you attach an image into your post, you need to scroll to the bottom of the image, set your cursor at the lower right corner of the image, then hit the Enter button. That will fix the image on your post. Hit enter again to put in a line space, then choose your next image using the image menu. Repeat as necessary. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey 

P.S. Decided I had better test my own instructions. They seem to work. The first image is somewhat out of register, hence the big drop. The space between the two images is proper.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 12 May 2011 06:48 AM 
{snip...}[/i] P.S. Decided I had better test my own instructions. They seem to work. The first image is somewhat out of register, hence the big drop.[/i] The space between the two images is proper.
Dave

The vertical spacing on the first image is correct, both image are the same size (i.e. 426 x 640).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve; 

Yeah, but that white space fooled me into thinking it was a part of the screen background. It has been a few years since I took those photos, and I think I'm better at editing photos now. Anyway, the white space shows better as part of the photo AFTER submit is clicked. 

I'm just a steam-powered person trying to survive in a computer-powered world. Most of the time I do okay, but I don't have the time or the inclination to learn all the fancy stuff. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave;

Oh it made me look twice too, but then I copied the URL and put it in a separate browser window outside MLS to crosscheck and it still came up the same. Funny how the white area above makes the upper image seem larger vertically.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve, Dave and Peter B. (who sent an e-mail). Duly noted, although not necessarily put to use properly (I move my lips when I read). BTW, I complained either here or in a post on the Debugging Forum, that my imgaes, which showed up in My Gallery, didn't show up in Attach Photos. Well, after I came back on, they did appear there, so all is well. Maybe I needed to log off first. 

Guys, this whole thing about fitting the images on screen: do I still hafta set the cursor at the bottom of the image, or whatever, to make the pictures all fit nicely? I want them arranged, like in a book, not hogging the whole screen. I mean, who wants to see a full-screen image of a hand, good looking as mine may be (according to DW), filling the whole page? I have a few more images, but will prolly leave them out as they show how to cut styrene with a handsaw. 

Now if that Evergreen styrene strip would only arrive...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe

First things first...
[*] The "Attachments" function that you find located below the "Submit" & "Cancel" buttons on the HTML editor page uses a totally separate area on the MLS server to upload and store image files that you choose. Although, being that you're a 1st Class member I don't quite understand why you'd opt to use this function.










The "Attachments" functions' intent is to provide a temporary storage for images that are attached to replies and are displayed at the bottom of the reply, then after a certain period of time the image files would "Auto-delete." However, currently the "Auto-delete" setting isn't configured to delete the files, but the functionality is limited to only allow members to display links to these attached image files and not the images themselves.

[*] The image files that you upload by way of the "Image Gallery", "Insert Image", MLS - FTP Interface, and/or the old 1st Class Interface functions are uploaded and stored in your MLS 1st Class web space on the MLS server. Which is why you don't see files uploaded via the "Attachments" function displayed in the "Image Gallery" and "Insert Image" dialogs.
















[/list]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 12 May 2011 03:03 PM 
{snip...}[/i] Guys, this whole thing about fitting the images on screen: do I still hafta set the cursor at the bottom of the image, or whatever, to make the pictures all fit nicely? I want them arranged, like in a book, not hogging the whole screen. I mean, who wants to see a full-screen image of a hand, good looking as mine may be (according to DW), filling the whole page? I have a few more images, but will prolly leave them out as they show how to cut styrene with a handsaw. {snip...}[/i] Joe

To be honest, I think what you're asking about is really more than you want to get into, but to answer your question "yes" it can be done via the "Insert Image" dialog. Remember, you have the ability to crop and size the images prior to uploading them


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, now I am really confused. I thought you had to store your images in your 1st Class webspace in order to later attach them to you posts? Not so (Peter Bunce in an e-mail he sent me seemed to indicate that you didn't)? So that's what I've been doing. If I don't have to, since, as you wrote, I am a 1st Class member, then how should I do it. I do understand that images are to be no more than 800 pixels wide (although it seems there's been some debate about that on MLS), so I run everything through Elements, which has the simplest resizing tool which allows you to see ahead of time, how much space the image will take up (I try to keep images in the 60K range). Anyway, I do know you can't post a full-size image, which, since I shoot at maximum res jpg with RAW, is huge. 

You mention, in responding to my questions, that is "really more than you want to get into." And you're probably right. However, is there a post somewhere in our FAQs that tells you how to attach images? 

Also--and I've wondered about this before--can I or the moderator go back and resize the images a person has posted, or maybe just dump 'em? With the poster's OK? It seems like a terrible waste of server space to keep some images up there forever. Plus, if they are large, it takes that particular post a long time to load since it has to include those images, right? 

Just trying to be a good neighbor...


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Joe, 

I have reduced inages when they are posted the wrong size, AND said that I have done it. 

I would not want to go through posts cutting out photos though as others may still want to see them. Any images I put up myself are always compressed, to save (server) space, and also to allow quicker loading on slow web connectionsv - I use a version of Paint Shop Pro ( have a look the the 'Old Apps' website) to do that, and there are other programs that can do it - see later.

For plain resizing there is for Windows Power Toy program called 'Picture Resize' that will quickly reduce the size, it does not do compression though: for that here is a link to a free program that ( http://download.cnet.com/Advanced-J...53503.html ). 

The downside is that with multiple viewings comprssed 'jpg' files can decay and lose definition, because pixels get lost! 

As usual is is trying to get a good balance!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 13 May 2011 12:44 AM 
Steve, now I am really confused. I thought you had to store your images in your 1st Class web space in order to later attach them to you posts? Not so (Peter Bunce in an e-mail he sent me seemed to indicate that you didn't)? So that's what I've been doing. If I don't have to, since, as you wrote, I am a 1st Class member, then how should I do it.
OK, first terminology, when I use the terms "Attach" or "Attachments" when speaking about attaching pictures/images to a posted reply. I am always referring to the use of the "Attachments" function button located just below the "Submit" & "Cancel" buttons on the HTML editor page.










After clicking the "Attachments" button its drop-down displays.










By default when the drop-down displays the "Current Attachments " tab has the "focus" (i.e. is the active tab) as can be seen in the above image.

On this tab you have.
[*] The *Browse* text field (to left of Browse button): Where the name and location of an image file on your computer that you've selected for upload to the MLS server "Attachments" storage location (Note, this is not the same storage location as your MLS 1st Class web space).

[*] The *Browse* button: When clicked will open a standard MS/Windows navigation window on your computer for locating and selecting the particular image file you wish to upload and then attach to this reply.

[*] The *Upload* button: Once you've located and selected the file you wish to upload, clicking this button starts the upload process.
[/list] After the file has been uploaded you need to click the "My Files " tab and make it active.










On the "My Files " tab you'll see listed all files you've uploaded to the MLS Attachments storage area, but only those files you've uploaded. The files that you've uploaded as attachments will be available for attachment to any reply that you create.

You have two functions available for each Attachment file listed.
[*] *Attach File to Post*: Clicking the "Green Plus Sign" will attach the selected file to the reply that you are currently composing.

[*] *Delete*: Clicking the "Red X" will delete the selected file from the Attachments storage area.
[/list] After selecting and attaching each of the files (i.e. clicking the "Green Plus Sign") you wish to attach to the reply you're composing you need to switch the focus back to the "Current Attachments " tab.










Now back on the "Current Attachments " tab, we can see that the above described actions have indeed assigned an Attachment file to this reply. One indication is the number enclosed in parentheses (i.e. the number displayed representing the actual number of attachments assigned), the other indication is the listing of the attached file(s).

There are four functions available for each attached file.
[*] *Create Thumbnail*: Clicking the icon for this option will create a thumbnail image to display instead if the original image is very large, and if the thumbnail image is clicked then the original image will be displayed.

[*] *Insert Image*: Clicking the icon for this option will cause the original image to be displayed below the bottom of the body of the posted reply.
_(Note: As previously mentioned in my previous reply this option is not functional)_

[*] *Display Link*: Clicking the icon for this option will cause a link to the original image to be displayed below the bottom of the body of the posted reply. If the link is clicked the image will be opened in a separate browser window.

[*] *Delete*: Clicking the icon for this option will remove the assignment of the attachment file from the reply, however, this does not delete the uploaded file from the "Attachments" storage area.

[*] One final comment, if you assign an attachment file to a reply but you take no action on the "Current Attachments " tab after assignment there will be nothing displayed (i.e. no thumbnail, original image, or link) below the bottom of the body of the reply.
[/list] The following image is an example of where reply Attachments are displayed on posted replies.










Next, when I'm speaking of including a displayed image or a link to an image within the body of a reply, this is totally separate and apart from the previous discussion of reply Attachments. Both in the method and the storage location of the respective image files.

As to where the image files may be stored.
[*] The files can be stored just about any place.

[*] The only requirement is they must be stored somewhere that is available and accessible across the Internet.
[*] This does not include your personal computer, unless you're running server software on it and are providing those services.

[/list][*] Some examples of acceptable storage locations.
[*] Web (i.e. server) space provided by your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
[*] One of the many Photo-Sharing sites (free or not).
[*] And of course, if you're a MLS 1st Class member then your 1st Class web space on the MLS server.
[/list][/list] 
Images can be included within the body of a reply by the following methods.
[*] You can create the required HTML elements and place them in the message content area of the HTML editor.
[*] If you do this while in the "Normal" view mode the image will not be displayed just the HTML code, and most likely if you go to edit your reply the image element(s) HTML will get corrupted and unless you correct the problem when you "Submit" the editing changes for posting the image won't be displayed.
[*] If you do this while in the "HTML" view mode, upon returning to the "Normal" view mode the image will displayed, and if you later attempt to edit your reply then the image(s) will remain untouched and still display when you "Submit" the edited reply for posting.

[/list][*] If you've chosen to be a 1st Class member then the following options are available.
[*] The *Insert Image* Button:







Clicking this button on the HTML editor tool-bar opens the following dialog.










[*] From this dialog you can accomplish the following.
[*] Navigate around in your 1st Class web space using the left pane (i.e. where you see the files & folders listed).
[*] Manage your 1st Class web space using the left pane and the tools across the upper-right top of the dialog (i.e. create new folders, rename (files & Folders), delete (files & folders), copy (files & folders), move (files & folders)).
[*] There's even an on-line "Image Editor" with most all of the basic functionalities available (i.e. top of dialog to the far right).
[*] You can upload files from your computer using the "Upload" button (i.e. one file at a time or multiple files at a time).
[*] Insert images from any Internet source (i.e. on-site (1st Class web space) or off-site) while composing reply.
[*] On-site (1st Class web space).
[*] Type in some text.
[*] Tap the {Enter} key twice (this puts a blank line between preceding text and top of image).
[*] Place cursor where you want image inserted in message content area.
[*] Click the "Insert Image" button on editor's tool-bar.
[*] Navigate to desired image file, select the file (left-click mouse).
[*] Review selected image displayed in right pane of dialog, for being the correct file.
[*] Review default displayed image dimensions (i.e. max of 800 pixels in width) and modify if required (i.e. Width: & Height: fields, lower-left of dialog).
[*] Click the "Insert" button.
[*] Left-click the mouse directly to the right of the inserted image.
[*] Tap the {Enter} key twice, this places a blank line between bottom of inserted image and whatever comes next (text or another image).
[*] Continue composing reply.
[*] Repeat above process to insert additional images.

[/list][*] Off-site (some place other than 1st Class web space).
[*] Have MLS HTML editor open in one browser window/tab.
[*] Have image file source URL open in separate browser window/tab.
[*] Navigate to desired image on source site and copy image file URL address.
[*] Switch to MLS HTML editor browser window/tab.
[*] Type in some text and tap the {Enter} key twice (this places a blank line between text and top of image to be inserted).
[*] Click the "Insert Image" button.
[*] Paste image file URL into URL: text field in dialog
[*] Review default displayed image dimensions (i.e. max of 800 pixels in width) and modify if required (i.e. Width: & Height: fields, lower-left of dialog).
[*] Click the "Insert" button.
[*] Left-click the mouse directly to the right of the inserted image.
[*] Tap the {Enter} key twice, this places a blank line between bottom of inserted image and whatever comes next (text or another image).
[*] Continue composing reply.
[*] Repeat above process to insert additional images.

[/list][/list][/list][*] The *Image Gallery* button:







Clicking this button on the HTML editor tool-bar opens the following dialog.










[*] From this dialog you can accomplish the following.
[*] Navigate within your 1st Class web space, using the folder tree in the left of dialog.
[*] View thumbnail images of all currently uploaded image files (displayed on right side of dialog).
[*] Control organization of thumbnail display (i.e. size, columns & rows, type of files to display, & sort order).
[*] View basic information of each displayed thumbnail (i.e. file name, and type (file extension), file size, date created, date modified, hover mouse pointer over thumbnail).
[*] Upload image files from your computer using "Upload" button.
[*] Insert images into message content area.
[*] Type in some text.
[*] Tap the {Enter} key twice (this puts a blank line between preceding text and top of image).
[*] Place cursor at position where image to be inserted.
[*] Click the "Image Gallery" button.
[*] Navigate to desired image, or upload new image file.
[*] Point to thumbnail image and left-click the mouse.
[*] Left-click the mouse directly to the right of the inserted image.
[*] Tap the {Enter} key twice, this places a blank line between bottom of inserted image and whatever comes next (text or another image).
[*] Continue composing reply.
[*] Repeat above process to insert additional images.
[/list][/list][/list][/list] 

I do understand that images are to be no more than 800 pixels wide (although it seems there's been some debate about that on MLS), so I run everything through Elements, which has the simplest resizing tool which allows you to see ahead of time, how much space the image will take up (I try to keep images in the 60K range). Anyway, I do know you can't post a full-size image, which, since I shoot at maximum res jpg with RAW, is huge.
You are correct the maximum image width is restricted to 800 pixels. As for the debate on size, that's just individuals expressing their individual opinions. As to the MLS rules on the topic they can be reviewed at...

Public Forum/Announcements (Above topic grid): Forum Rules and Guidelines - Section 3.0 Photos[/b]
...or...
Public Forum/Pinned Topic: Forum Rules and Guidelines - Section 3.0 Photos[/b]
...or...
Beginner's Forum/Pinned Topic: Please limit pics to 800 pixels wide[/b]


You mention, in responding to my questions, that is "really more than you want to get into." And you're probably right. However, is there a post somewhere in our FAQs that tells you how to attach images?
Maybe? But there's nothing wrong with creating a topic in the Forum Bugs and Testing forum and playing around and seeing what you can accomplish. Try typing in some text, then inserting an image and before you click the "Insert" button, try setting the "Alignment:" field to "Right" or "left" then insert the image and see what you can do typing text around the image. Then next insert try both the "Alignment:" and Spacing (i.e. Horizontal: & Vertical) settings and see how they work together.

Additionally, don't forget about the MS/Word formatting features and maybe the table feature. Just be aware that the version of MS/Word that you use can have incompatibilities with the HTML editor and you can wind up with some of the MS/Word generated HTML code being displayed in the posted reply, some times you can get away with just deleting it other times not, it all just depends on what you're doing, all you can do is play with it and see what works. One thing that sometimes works is save the MS/Word document as an older version, then close and open the file and try the copy and paste into the HTML editor again.

One thing to remember is that different browsers and versions of the same browser react differently with the HTML editor, but after you learn how to work with your normal browser, things will settle down and get to be second nature to you.

As to the second part i.e. FAQ and such, yes there are but they cover just the basics, take a look.

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ[/b]
...and...
Photography Forum/Pinned Topic: Posting photos in the forum video tutorial[/b]


Also--and I've wondered about this before--can I or the moderator go back and resize the images a person has posted, or maybe just dump 'em? With the poster's OK? It seems like a terrible waste of server space to keep some images up there forever. Plus, if they are large, it takes that particular post a long time to load since it has to include those images, right?
If you are speaking of editing a posted reply, then...
[*] The individual that created the reply has a three hour window in which to make any edits that they see a need to make. And changing the displayed size of an image is one of the changes that can be made. They could also replace the displayed image image with a link to the image file, or they could simply remove the image from the reply.

Although, since a great deal of information is conveyed via pictures, simply deleting the picture from the reply will really degrade the value of the topic severely. Go back in the older topics in the new forum software (i.e those posted since Jan, 2008) and when you run across one that has a bunch of little red x's where pictures used to be, see just how little real information remains. The normal cause of this is the individual has deleted the image file from where it was stored or moved it maybe. Either way the link is broken.

As far as taking up space, Shad to my knowledge has never expressed a concern regarding pictures were taking up to much space on the MLS server. Usually what happens is members run out of allocated space in their 1st Class space, then they must do some housekeeping and usually that means simply deleting files.







Of course if they would do as you do, that is resize and compress each of their files before uploading them the time frame of when they will run out of room would be extended greatly. Then another option would be to approach Shad and find out what the cost of additional space would be. Then they can always go to one of the free Photo-Sharing/storage sites too.

[*] As for the moderators, we can always go in and edit anyones reply and we do, but usually the only thing we do is adjust the displayed size of the picture same as the member can, or sometimes we will change it to a link instead of a displayed image. I believe I could count the number of times that I'm aware of, where a moderator just flat out deleted an image and that's usually because it's of an offensive nature to begin with.

As to going into a member's 1st Class space and deleting or making any changes whatsoever, we don't have access to do that. The only individuals that can access an individuals 1st Class web space is that individual, and maybe Shad. I mean I'm pretty sure Shad can totally wipe out a complete 1st Class area, but I don't believe he can go in and individually delete files, but this is just a guess on my part.
[/list] Load times also depend on the type of connection the user has, but yes smaller file sizes would always help. 

Sorry about the reply being so long, but then you asked for it.









Hopefully, a bit of it will be of use to you.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, that is one fine reply. Nothing left unsaid and I appreciate it very much. Peter, thanks to you as well for chiming in. I have the utmost respect for you both, as modelers and web-sters. Now I have to put all that information to good use.


----------

